# matching numbers



## bamm (Oct 22, 2008)

I have a 1966 gto how can i tell if the numbers match and if it is factory air


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums.
This is a good site to check vin and DATA plate info.
66 GTO Dataplates/VIN
Pontiac Historical Services is who you want to contact for a documentation package which will give you(among many things) the full list of options that car was ordered with originally.
PHS Historic Services


----------



## bamm (Oct 22, 2008)

thanks


----------



## auburnconsulting (Nov 3, 2008)

does any know what the code 22-26 is on body tag? it is afeter fisher body on the same line.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

auburnconsulting said:


> does any know what the code 22-26 is on body tag? it is afeter fisher body on the same line.


Which car and where was the car built, early years had a different coding system for each plant.

List all of the information from the data plate, I'll try to help.


----------



## auburnconsulting (Nov 3, 2008)

*body plate*

10c= built in october 3 rd week ( phs sheet says october 1965) my engine block says september 1965. 66-24217P = 66 gto 2 dr ht built in pontiac michigan. 223-b black interior. w-2 platinum paint with vinyl top. next line 2-v ? next line body by fisher 22-26? thanks for the input


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

auburnconsulting said:


> 10c= built in october 3 rd week ( phs sheet says october 1965) my engine block says september 1965. 66-24217P = 66 gto 2 dr ht built in pontiac michigan. 223-b black interior. w-2 platinum paint with vinyl top. next line 2-v ? next line body by fisher 22-26? thanks for the input


The 2-v is one of the acc codes used at the Pontiac plant, I have found information for 67's and I believe 66 used the same coding system. 2-v for 67 indicates a verbra-phonic rear speaker which is RPO-352 on your PHS, you may have a reverb switch on the dash. My assumption on the 22-26 would be the actual assemble line dates of the car. What is the invoice date on your PHS billing history?

My Pontiac, Mi. 66 with a July build date does not include anything like the 22-26 code.


----------



## auburnconsulting (Nov 3, 2008)

thanks. yes i have reverb speaker. my invoice date is october 25th, 1965.


----------



## auburnconsulting (Nov 3, 2008)

do the 4 speed cars come with a deep groove altenator? or was ir added when my 12 bolt posi was added?


----------



## dakuhns (Nov 13, 2008)

*Cowl Plate Codes*

MY Cowl Plate has the following codes on LINES 5 and 6.
'66 GTO hdtop 

WO-2W
5Y

Line 7 is Body by Fisher


Does anyone know what these codes are?


----------



## dakuhns (Nov 13, 2008)

also how can you tell your 389 is amatching numbers engine?


----------

